# IT Training?



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

I am thinking of furthering myself in the future in the IT field by doing something involving system maintenance, repair, config, networking etc.

Obviously I am only an amateur, but my boss has approached me about sourcing some information on training for a member of our company to go on, that would qualify them to install, repair, upgrade, configure, network etc etc internally both hardware and software.

I am the most elegible at present so correct me if im wrong, but I was looking at Cisco/MCSE/CompTIA A+???

I live in N.Ireland

Any ideas or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi, guy!

I moved your thread here, to "certs and career", because the offline forum is visited most often when people do not want to think.

I think that you will do better, here, in getting a good response.

Good luck to you!


----------

